# Wills Creek



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

My buddy just bought a cabin doen near Wills Creek Lake. I've never been in the area. He is a big catfish guy and I'd much rather fish bass. What's the lake like for bass fishing and is it floatable in a kayak? WHat about flaoting the actual creek itself? Thanks in advance


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

There is no lake only if flooded


----------



## Michael CJM (Oct 13, 2014)

Wills creek lake it's self is a pretty good Largemouth bass Lake. The creek from below Wills creek dam to the confluence of the Muskingum River is a Decent smallmouth and spotted bass fishery. Both could be Easily fished from a Kayak.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Thanks. So the lake is only there if there is enough rain? I was also told it is prone to flooding and gets blown out easily.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

The lake is always there! It don't have to be flooded! It is an excellent large mouth lake. Lots of quality bass live in the lake. There are plenty of crappie too. It's not a deep lake. There's gotta be a lot of saugeye and muskie there, I've never caught a muskie there, but if you think about it salt fork flows in to wills creek and I've seen muskie below the salt fork spillway. You would thing they would eventually find there way to the lake.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

I love that place. It's some of the best cat fishing I've ever witnessed. It also has just a unique feel to it


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

You may want to check out some of the strip pits in the area also. They are part of the AEP property.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Great news. I'll be fishing it a few times in the coming weeks and then again in the spring


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Thanks again.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

fishing pole said:


> Great news. I'll be fishing it a few times in the coming weeks and then again in the spring


My dad and I fished there last weekend. We had a Jon Boat and it was extremely shallow going out from the ramp. If you have a boat of any size, it would be very tough to get out. We were crappie fishing and only caught 3 small crappies.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Getting out his week


----------

